# Ripping Chain Warning



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I received good info from you fellas in reference to a ripping chain. Now I got another query.

The info on the ripping chain at baileysonline says not to use it freehand without a CSM. So I ask you, If I am going to rip the sides off a large oak (approx 6 or 7ft high and 3.5-4ft dia.) while it is still standing firm, will this be my demise? 

I am choosing to do this cuz the tree is too large/heavy for me to move whole. I figure if I can cut away some of the exterior, I can lighten it up a bit. Enough for me to get it on a trailer. Its the burled oak I posted pics on a while back. If it was just a regular tree I wouldnt worry about it, but Im getting this for free.

Thanks for any insight.

Robert


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

It is said the potential for kickback with ripping chain is greater...But let's face it ripping freehand (or just running a chainsaw period) is potentially dangerous. That warning from the company is to cover their butt. Just be careful is my advice, any time anyone picks up a chainsaw---limbs and lives have been lost no doubt about that.


.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

use leverage to move it. roll it up ramps. roll with tractor....etc etc
mind u it wont be easy. like Darren said, that is just to keep them from a lawsuit.


----------



## pwoller (Dec 12, 2010)

Oops I thought there was concern with kick back with any chain. That being said I've done it numerous times.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I kinda figured it was a CYA statement on their part. I always try to be as safe as possible and I know that the kickback is a very real possiblity.

I will try to cut the sides while it is still standing before I cut it down. I figure its more stable there than laying on the ground. 

The tree is in a front yard. Even if I had a tractor I dont think they would want me runnin around their front yard in it, so Im trying to lighten the load before loading it. I know it will still be heavy, but I gotta try.

Hey pwoller, were the ones you did standing or laying down? 

I saw a video of a guy doin one with about a 60" bar...Holy Saw Chains Batman.

Thanks
Robert

BTW. Can I take pics of the end grain of the tree and yall tell me which side I should use as the face? Or is it a crap shoot mostly?


----------



## pwoller (Dec 12, 2010)

Chippin-in said:


> Thanks for the replies. I kinda figured it was a CYA statement on their part. I always try to be as safe as possible and I know that the kickback is a very real possiblity.
> 
> I will try to cut the sides while it is still standing before I cut it down. I figure its more stable there than laying on the ground.
> 
> ...


Actually some were down and others were standing up. Just stay to the left of the powerhead and bar and stay alert and you should be fine.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info pwoller. It will be a bit before I can get this done, but I will let yall know how it goes.

Robert


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

It can be dangerous for sure, but if done properly it isn't any more dangerous than crosscutting. And when you use a longer than "necessary" bar I say it is safer. As powerful as that 395XP is, it'd have a whale of a time trying to throw all that mass back into my face. I am not wearing the proper safety equipment here and would fire anyone who was working for me and did this the way I'm doing it. My double standard in this area comes with the disclaimer "Do not attempt this at home; this was done by a trained idiot.". 











.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Yea TT, you were the one I saw in the video. Your the master!!

Thanks,
Robert


----------

